# Boiling water....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A couple of the recent threads got me thinking... (dangerous territory)

*Right now, on your property, with what you have on hand...
*
How many different ways could you find to boil a container of water if the normal way (usually an inside gas or electric stove) was not working?

My first go-to would be the quickest and that would be my Coleman gas stove...

From there I could use my often-used campfire. It has an adjustable tripod grate and I am able to go as low or high above the flame as needed. It can also be used with charcoal. I have plenty of seasoned wood between what's outside and in the woodshop.

I have two alcohol stoves. Much slower but still work.

I have a folding Firebox stove that is easy to set up and is pretty fast depending on the fuel. It will take wood, charcoal, pellets, expedition fuel cubes...pretty much anything that burns.

I have a barrel stove in the basement shop that is used mostly for winter but could be used anytime.

I have a propane grill that works but I never use.

I have enough concrete blocks that I could make a rocket stove if needed.

I have a couple of butane/propane torches that could be used to heat certain vessels.

I figure as long as I can get hot water for my coffee addiction....my head will be clear enough to tackle the other stuff that comes up should the power go off....:vs_laugh:

Edit: And...a few logs I use as tables and for splitting that I could make a Swedish fire torch

And you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rocket Stove
Propane Stove
Fire Pit with Cooking Grate
Solo Stove
Coleman Stove


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Several camp stoves (propane, iso-butane etc).
Wood.
Grill.
If a small amount, a pool of PVC glue.

If heating for sterilization, I wouldn't boil it... only pasteurization (170°F/78°C) is needed. And then I wouldn't need a fuel source, I can use a shoebox street light sitting out in the sun.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Inside propane range
Coleman camping stove, propane
Gas grill, propane
(I have 200 pounds of extra propane stored)
MSR duel fuel stove, gas or diesel
Coleman duel fuel stove, gas or diesel
Rocket stove


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Propane stove. Pecan wood.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Blocks and a grate for a Rocket Stove 
Enough rocks for a fire pit. 
Ikea Hobo Stove - was a fun build.
Primus Butane mini stove for hiking. Boils a litre of H20 in about a minute and a half when wide open.
Biolite CampStove 1 - sooo sweet. Takes about 11 minutes to boil a liter of water but I can charge USB devices as I wait. Perfect for flashlights. Burns just about any biomass
2 BBQs one 4 burner 1 hibatchi. Not that effcent. I tested it, burns way too much propane. 
Charcoal Smoker that I could use in a pinch. 
Fish Fryer - with 6.5 quart pot- My go to when using propane for large quantities of H2O. 
3 large pots 

Guess I got a little carried away. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have many rocket stoves but if you are serious about boiling water for lots of folks (or several), I think you need to think big. Think of bathing & how much water that will take. That is one reason why I have solar panels in storage as well as dc elements for my hot water heater. You don't need any fancy electronics... just wire the panel directly to the element. Also why I have a 25 gallon cast iron pot.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Camp stove, wood stove, gas grill, charcoal grill, material on hand to build a rocket stove and we have this large fire pit thing that has a grate that goes over it. Not a lot of wood on hand here, though, and open fires are dangerous.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Two acres thick with pine, oak, maple and other combustible woods.

When there is no more fuel for the two chainsaws, I have several axes, bow saws.

I've got no problem boiling water.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me start with these,

Two Coleman "suitcase" double burner gasoline stoves reconditioned.

Three USGI M-1951 single burner gasoline stoves.

One single burner Coleman gasoline stove.

One Coleman single burner propane stove.

Two Alpaca kerosene stoves.

Two Volcano multi fuel stoves.

Two butane folding camping stoves with cylinders.

Several folding camp stoves for trioxane fuel tabs and hundreds of GI tab packages.

Three USGI gasoline burners for the field kitchen stoves and the stoves and grill to go with them.

Two USGI immersion heaters for 35-55 gallon drums.

One propane three burner grill, and with side burner.

One propane kitchen stove.

One wood stove with fire ring for Griswold dutch oven, and 5-1/2 acres of oak and maple to burn in it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

-Coleman stove
-rocket stove
-sun oven 
-fire pit

-That cute little thing-a-ma-jig I bought from Amazon a while back...what's it called again? Oh yeah, it's a Gas ONE GS-3900P New Dual Fuel Propane or Butane Portable Stove with Brass Burner Head, Dual Spiral Flame 15,000 BTU Gas Stove with Convenient Carrying Case Most Powerful Heat Output Stove


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

butane stove. rocket stove, firepit, charcoal grill.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Rocket Stove
> Propane Stove
> Fire Pit with Cooking Grate
> Solo Stove
> Coleman Stove


Pretty much have the same items. I also have this.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

woodstove
fire pit
charcoal grill 
materials for rocket stove
a small burner attachment that screws onto a propane bottle
and I think we still have a Coleman camping stove

https://i0.wp.com/pmags.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/coleman.jpg?resize=213,355&ssl=1


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Let me start with these,
> 
> Two Coleman "suitcase" double burner gasoline stoves reconditioned.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the four gasoline single burner stoves mentioned above.

I put these in because many do not know what an M-1951 stove is.

There are arms and feet that swing out on them, giving them roughly the same top support as the pictured Coleman.









Also just another computer test.

Pistol is a S&W 4566 TSW in stainless.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well . . . I've got one over on y'all . . . there's this here neighbor down the road . . . 

Could probably go down there and tell him I'm switching and voting Biden . . . he'd torch up in a heartbeat . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pffft. I just boil water in about 4 seconds with my laser eyes. My brother Clark does the same thing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

3 Propane Stoves, 2 Coleman Stoves, Cooking Grate over Fire Pit, alcohol stove, lots of Tri-ox, and the sun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Coleman stove
Jet stove
Grill
Fire pit w/ grate
Wood stove
TP/Alcohol stove
Fresnel lens from a TV (untested)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Pretty much have the same items. I also have this.


Those work good!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Coleman Stove with plenty of Propane stored
Gas grill with plenty of Propane stored.
Heavy duty BBQ pit with plenty of wood and charcoal on hand
Fireplace with plenty of fire wood.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When doing over the kitchen floor a few rears ago, we used the side burner on the grill much like the kitchen stove. 

Had no problem with just it for the week without regular stove.

My list of first alternate stoves is centered around gasoline and naphtha fuel, 

early propane stoves had all kinds of fuel tanks for them, which I did not like.

I learned about the gasoline stoves and lanterns in boy scouts, right after the Korean war and had surplus ones to use.

Today I can even restore Coleman generators doing my rebuilds. 

The propane stoves work fine but do nothing for me, I have a 70 year old fondness for the gas ones.

Mind you I have prime heaters that use 100 pound tanks and have 8 spares of them for alternate heat, cooking and power.

There are 10 20# tanks also for use, stored.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This reminds me, I need to put more propane in inventory.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

AOC had a "great idea", when you boil water, boil extra and freeze it for later use.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> AOC had a "great idea", when you boil water, boil extra and freeze it for later use.


She stole the idea from me.


----------

